# [SOLVED] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers and 3.12.21-gentoo-r1

## RazielFMX

This is a question as I have already "solved" the problem by pulling the power cord, waiting a minute, and cold booting. My question is how do I prevent the following scenario from happening again?

Important software:

Kernel: gentoo-sources, 3.12.21-r1

Nvida: 337.25

Refind: 0.8.2

Emerge Info

```

# emerge --info

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.21-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3770_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16384168 total,  14559756 free

KiB Swap:   16777212 total,  16777212 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 25 Jun 2014 19:30:02 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.6, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y --autounmask-keep-masks"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 c++0x cairo caps cdda cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative device-mapper dri dts dvd emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gallium gdbm gif gimp gles2 gpm gstreamer gtk iconv icu ios ipv6 jabber java javascript jpeg kde kipi lame lcms ldap less libnotify libsexy lm_sensors logrotate mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon plasma png policykit posix ppds python qt3support qt4 quicktime quvi rdesktop readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vim-syntax vorbis wavpack win32codecs wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="words sheets stage braindump flow karbon krita" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en en_US" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

The Story

After an upgrade of kdelibs from 4.12.5 to 4.12.5-r1, I decided to do a reboot (I know I can just restart X, but it takes longer to log into the console, restart X, log out of the console, etc... then it does to reboot. OpenRC boots fast, what can I say?).

The box reboots, rEFInd loads my kernel and I'm on my merry way. Logging into KDE takes awhile (unusual) and not all services start (the launcher seems to have crashed, synergy didn't start, couldn't launch konsole, etc).

Now I'm like, great, kdelibs broke something. I swap over to the console and login as root. Everything looks ok and the KDE launcher is running for my user account.

I'm now wondering if I missed something on boot (forgetting I have boot logging enabled) so I init 6 (since I can't use the restart feature from KDE).

The box reboots, rEFInd loads my kernel... and that's about it (kernel panic). Verifying with my rc.log, I see a nice gap between the previous shutdown and my cold boot.

I probably should have paid attention, but I saw the word nvidia and vaguely recalled something about leftover state on the video card post-reboot. So, I pulled the plug, waited 30-60 seconds, then plugged back in and powered up.

All problems have magically disappeared.

After the fact, I find nothing amiss in Xorg.log.old nor /var/log/messages (except the 2 minute gap between the init 6 and my cold boot).

I am at a loss for what actually happened.Last edited by RazielFMX on Tue Jul 29, 2014 2:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RazielFMX

Alright, I had the kdelauncher problem again and this time I snagged the Xorg.log before a hard reboot.

```

[    11.716] 

X.Org X Server 1.15.0

Release Date: 2013-12-27

[    11.716] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    11.716] Build Operating System: Linux 3.12.13-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    11.716] Current Operating System: Linux nightshade 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Tue Jun 10 09:04:10 EDT 2014 x86_64

[    11.716] Kernel command line: \bzImage-3.12.21-gentoo-r1.efi ro root=PARTUUID=d9a277e4-e84e-423c-996c-aa540f742e0e   

[    11.716] Build Date: 31 March 2014  06:01:11PM

[    11.716]  

[    11.716] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

[    11.716]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    11.716] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    11.716] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jul 11 16:28:27 2014

[    11.807] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    11.807] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    11.836] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    11.836] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    11.836] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    11.836] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    11.853] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using the first device section listed.

[    11.853] (**) |   |-->Device "nvidia"

[    11.853] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    11.853] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    11.853] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    11.853] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    11.981] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    11.981] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    11.981] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    11.982] (II) Loader magic: 0x848c80

[    11.982] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    11.982]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    11.982]    X.Org Video Driver: 15.0

[    11.982]    X.Org XInput driver : 20.0

[    11.982]    X.Org Server Extension : 8.0

[    11.982] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    11.983] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:10d8:103c:0862 rev 162, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xf0000000/67108864, 0xf4000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension Present

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension DRI3

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[    11.995] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[    11.995] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    12.063] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    12.964] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    12.964]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    12.964]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    12.964] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  337.25  Tue May 27 12:21:38 PDT 2014

[    12.973] Loading extension GLX

[    12.974] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    12.974] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    13.101] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    13.101]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    13.101]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    13.105] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  337.25  Tue May 27 12:01:55 PDT 2014

[    13.105] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[    13.105] (++) using VT number 7

[    13.108] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    13.108] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    13.108] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    13.113] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    13.113]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    13.113]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    13.113] (WW) Unresolved symbol: fbGetGCPrivateKey

[    13.113] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[    13.113] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[    13.113] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    13.119] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    13.119]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    13.119]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    13.119] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    13.119] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    13.119] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    13.123] (II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    13.123] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[    13.123] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[    13.123] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    13.123] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    13.124] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[    13.582] (II) NVIDIA(0): Display (DELL P2214H (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D

[    13.582] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Vision stereo.

[    13.583] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Found DRM driver nvidia-drm (20130102)

[    13.583] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU NVS 300 (GT218) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[    13.583] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

[    13.583] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.18.a3.00.05

[    13.583] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[    13.623] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on NVS 300 at PCI:1:0:0

[    13.623] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

[    13.623] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1

[    13.623] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DELL P2214H (DFP-0) (boot, connected)

[    13.623] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-1

[    13.623] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-2

[    13.623] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-3

[    13.623] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    13.623] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-1: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    13.623] (--) NVIDIA(0): DELL P2214H (DFP-0): Internal TMDS

[    13.623] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DELL P2214H (DFP-0): 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    13.623] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: Internal TMDS

[    13.623] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    13.623] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-2: Internal DisplayPort

[    13.623] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: 480.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    13.623] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-3: Internal DisplayPort

[    13.623] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-3: 480.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    13.623] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    13.623] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device DELL P2214H (DFP-0) (Using EDID frequencies has

[    13.623] (**) NVIDIA(0):     been enabled on all display devices.)

[    13.624] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[    13.624] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[    13.624] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[    13.624] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[    13.624] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:

[    13.624] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[    13.624] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080

[    13.667] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (101, 101); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[    13.667] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[    13.667] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    13.667] (II) NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.

[    13.669] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[    13.669] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[    13.669] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[    13.669] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[    13.669] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[    13.669] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[    13.669] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[    13.669] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[    13.709] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[    13.759] Loading extension NV-GLX

[    13.779] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[    13.779] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled

[    13.779] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    13.780] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[    13.780] Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[    13.780] Loading extension XINERAMA

[    13.780] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    13.780] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    13.780] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    13.781] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    13.781] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia

[    13.781] (--) RandR disabled

[    13.785] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[    14.363] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    14.363] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    14.363] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    14.385] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    14.418] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    14.418]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.8.2

[    14.418]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    14.418]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0

[    14.418] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    14.418] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    14.418] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    14.418] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    14.418] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    14.418] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    14.418] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[    14.418] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    14.418] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    14.418] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    14.418] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    14.441] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    14.441] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    14.441] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    14.441] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    14.441] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    14.441] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    14.441] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    14.441] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    14.441] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[    14.441] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    14.441] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    14.441] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    14.441] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    14.441] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    14.441] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI (/dev/input/event11)

[    14.441] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    14.441] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    14.441] (II) config/udev: Adding input device KVM A6  (/dev/input/event2)

[    14.442] (**) KVM A6 : Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    14.442] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'KVM A6 '

[    14.442] (**) KVM A6 : always reports core events

[    14.442] (**) evdev: KVM A6 : Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    14.442] (--) evdev: KVM A6 : Vendor 0x10d5 Product 0x1

[    14.442] (--) evdev: KVM A6 : Found keys

[    14.442] (II) evdev: KVM A6 : Configuring as keyboard

[    14.442] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6.1/1-1.6.1:1.0/input/input5/event2"

[    14.442] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "KVM A6 " (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    14.442] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    14.442] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    14.442] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    14.442] (II) config/udev: Adding input device KVM A6  (/dev/input/event3)

[    14.442] (**) KVM A6 : Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    14.442] (**) KVM A6 : Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    14.442] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'KVM A6 '

[    14.442] (**) KVM A6 : always reports core events

[    14.442] (**) evdev: KVM A6 : Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    14.442] (--) evdev: KVM A6 : Vendor 0x10d5 Product 0x1

[    14.442] (--) evdev: KVM A6 : Found 9 mouse buttons

[    14.442] (--) evdev: KVM A6 : Found scroll wheel(s)

[    14.442] (--) evdev: KVM A6 : Found relative axes

[    14.442] (--) evdev: KVM A6 : Found x and y relative axes

[    14.442] (--) evdev: KVM A6 : Found absolute axes

[    14.442] (II) evdev: KVM A6 : Forcing absolute x/y axes to exist.

[    14.442] (--) evdev: KVM A6 : Found keys

[    14.442] (II) evdev: KVM A6 : Configuring as mouse

[    14.442] (II) evdev: KVM A6 : Configuring as keyboard

[    14.442] (II) evdev: KVM A6 : Adding scrollwheel support

[    14.442] (**) evdev: KVM A6 : YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    14.442] (**) evdev: KVM A6 : EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    14.442] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6.1/1-1.6.1:1.1/input/input6/event3"

[    14.442] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "KVM A6 " (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    14.442] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    14.442] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    14.442] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    14.442] (II) evdev: KVM A6 : initialized for relative axes.

[    14.442] (WW) evdev: KVM A6 : ignoring absolute axes.

[    14.442] (**) KVM A6 : (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    14.442] (**) KVM A6 : (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    14.443] (**) KVM A6 : (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    14.443] (**) KVM A6 : (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    14.443] (II) config/udev: Adding input device KVM A6  (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    14.443] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    14.443] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    14.443] (II) config/udev: Adding input device CHICONY HP Basic USB Keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[    14.443] (**) CHICONY HP Basic USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    14.443] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'CHICONY HP Basic USB Keyboard'

[    14.443] (**) CHICONY HP Basic USB Keyboard: always reports core events

[    14.443] (**) evdev: CHICONY HP Basic USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    14.443] (--) evdev: CHICONY HP Basic USB Keyboard: Vendor 0x3f0 Product 0x24

[    14.443] (--) evdev: CHICONY HP Basic USB Keyboard: Found keys

[    14.443] (II) evdev: CHICONY HP Basic USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    14.443] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6.2/1-1.6.2.1/1-1.6.2.1:1.0/input/input7/event4"

[    14.443] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "CHICONY HP Basic USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[    14.443] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    14.443] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    14.443] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    14.443] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event5)

[    14.443] (**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    14.443] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Optical Mouse'

[    14.443] (**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: always reports core events

[    14.443] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    14.444] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc077

[    14.444] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Found 12 mouse buttons

[    14.444] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    14.444] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

[    14.444] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    14.444] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    14.444] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[    14.444] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    14.444] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    14.444] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6.2/1-1.6.2.2/1-1.6.2.2:1.0/input/input8/event5"

[    14.444] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 11)

[    14.444] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    14.444] (**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    14.444] (**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    14.444] (**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    14.444] (**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    14.444] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    14.444] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    14.444] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    14.444] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Digital PCBeep (/dev/input/event6)

[    14.444] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    14.444] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    14.444] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Mic (/dev/input/event10)

[    14.444] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    14.444] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    14.444] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Line (/dev/input/event9)

[    14.444] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    14.444] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    14.445] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Line Out (/dev/input/event8)

[    14.445] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    14.445] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    14.445] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Front Headphone (/dev/input/event7)

[    14.445] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    14.445] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    26.542] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (DELL P2214H (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D

[    26.542] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     Vision stereo.

[    35.600] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (DELL P2214H (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D

[    35.600] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     Vision stereo.

[    83.918] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[    84.047] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[    84.047] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[    84.047] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[    84.047] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[    84.047] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[    84.047] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[    84.047] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[    84.047] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[    84.098] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (DELL P2214H (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D

[    84.098] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     Vision stereo.

[    84.102] setversion 1.4 failed: Permission denied

```

----------

## Dr Croubie

See here also: https://bugs.mageia.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13547

Looks like the nvidia driver doesn't play nicely with kernel 3.12.21.

Do you normally boot to command-line or X?

my story:

My system was working fine, until I did the first update in about 6 months, including updating from 3.12.13 to 3.12.21.

As always, I update portage, then recompile the kernel. Reboot into the new kernel, rebuild the nvidia-drivers to match the new kernel, reboot again and then good to go.

Except this time, it booted with a

BUG: unable to handle kernel null pointer dereference at (null)

kept on booting until it hit the 'loading nvidia module' and then just hung forever.

Managed to reboot using the old kernel, removed 'nvidia' from /etc/conf.d/modules, and it rebooted fine into the 3.12.21. But X didn't work because it had no video driver.

So I removed kernel 3.12.21 completely, changed the symlink back to 3.12.13, recompiled, rebooted, recompiled the nvidia-drivers to match 3.12.13 again.

But now it's still hanging on boot. So maybe it's not the kernel 3.12.21 to blame, but the nvidia drivers?

edit: that may be right, see this. I'm off to downgrade my nvidia-drivers now...

edit edit: Dear Kernel 3.12.21, I'm sorry I besmirched your name. Dear Nvidia-drivers-337, I hate you, may you forever be masked from my system.

----------

## RazielFMX

I'm declaring this tentatively fixed. I made two changes and the problem has not resurfaced (updated to 340.24, still on 3.12.21-gentoo-r1; I also rebuilt my entire system with a tweak C(XX)FLAGS. I have no idea why I ever thought -O3 was a good idea; -O2 for the win).

----------

